# Gutes Strategie spiel mit Basenbau und Im jetzt?



## Nathenhale (27. Januar 2016)

Wie oben erwähnt suche ich ein Strategie Spiel mit basen bau das im jetzt spielt oder nahe der 2000 also mit Panzern die Normal fahren und Kampfjet usw. Danke schon mal.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (27. Januar 2016)

Hmm, die Wargame Serie? Hat zwar nur rudimentären Basenbau, aber relaistische Einheiten und Sichtlinien, Deckungen etc.

Oder aber Act of Aggression. Basenbau und Einheiten, die bei den Amis aktuell sind und bei den anderen Parteien schon etwas Zukunftsausblick geben, aber an realen Einheiten angelehnt sind.


----------



## azzih (27. Januar 2016)

Gibt net mehr viele Strategiespiele. C&C Generals vielleicht.


----------



## Nathenhale (28. Januar 2016)

Dankeschön an alle C&C Gernals wird warscheinlich


----------



## Kusanar (29. Januar 2016)

Muss dich allerdings gleich warnen: C&C Generals im Multiplayer ist der Horror. Keine Ahnung wer den Netcode für das Spiel damals geschrieben hat, muss wohl ein Azubi gewesen sein. Wenn du das im LAN mit mehreren Leuten zocken willst, dann schnappst du dir am besten einen Switch und hängst da alle per Kabel dran. KEIN INTERNET! Ansonsten bekommst du öfters mal Verbindungsabbrüche oder ähnlichen Käse... Jede Millisekunde, die die Datenpakete weniger zu "laufen" haben, und jedes Paket weniger, dass nicht zu C&C gehört, zählt 

Und falls du bei der Installation von C&C Generals + ZH Probleme haben solltest, gibt's hier einen schönen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...r-generals-zero-hour-unter-windows-7-8-a.html

Wenn es dann mal läuft, ist es nach wie vor eines der geilsten Strategiespiele die ich kenne.

LG, Kusanar


----------



## Ramons01 (29. Januar 2016)

Ich kannte dieses Spiel bisher gar nicht, nur C&C Tiberian Sun und es schaut so ähnlich aus wie Empire Earth II...somit werde ich das gerne mal testen. 

Weißt du zufällig ob es unter Windows 10 auch funktioniert? Klar hat Windows 8 und 10 nicht so viele Unterschiede aber man weiß ja nie. 
Und laut dem How to-Thread gibt es 2 deutsche Versionen...eine mit Menschen und eine mit Cyborgs, welche davon bekommt man wenn man sich das Origin Bundle kauft wo alle C&C Teile drinnen sind?


----------



## Flipbo219 (29. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht ja noch Company of Heroes?  Und du könntest dir ja auch noch mal die Games aus der Earth-Spielreihe (2160 etc. heißen die wenn ich mich nicht irre) angucken. Liegen zwar ein wenig in der Zukunft., aber waren bis auf ein mieses Balancing auch noch Spielbar.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (29. Januar 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja noch Company of Heroes?  Und du könntest dir ja auch noch mal die Games aus der Earth-Spielreihe (2160 etc. heißen die wenn ich mich nicht irre) angucken. Liegen zwar ein wenig in der Zukunft., aber waren bis auf ein mieses Balancing auch noch Spielbar.



Nee, Company wird nicht seinen Geschmack treffen.
Das ist ein lupenreines, squadbasiertes Taktik - RTS, mit nur rudimentärem Basenbau.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (29. Januar 2016)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich kannte dieses Spiel bisher gar nicht, nur C&C Tiberian Sun und es schaut so ähnlich aus wie Empire Earth II...somit werde ich das gerne mal testen.
> 
> Weißt du zufällig ob es unter Windows 10 auch funktioniert? Klar hat Windows 8 und 10 nicht so viele Unterschiede aber man weiß ja nie.
> Und laut dem How to-Thread gibt es 2 deutsche Versionen...eine mit Menschen und eine mit Cyborgs, welche davon bekommt man wenn man sich das Origin Bundle kauft wo alle C&C Teile drinnen sind?



Spielerisch ist es mehr mit Tiberian Sun zu vergleichen als mit EE.
Im Origin Bundle bekommst du die "Cyborg" Version, das ist die geschnittene deutsche Version (C&C Generäle). Das original war in Deutschland einige Jahre indiziert, das hat man eben damals gekauft oder Pech gehabt. Es gibt natürlich diverse uncut Patches die aus einem Generäle wieder ein Generals machen. Die Origins Version ist grundsätzlich unter Win 10 lauffähig, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob man das eine Verzeichnis noch erstellen musste oder ob es Out of the Box lief.


----------



## Britania (3. Februar 2016)

Wie were es mit Act of Agression Save 50% on Act of Aggression on Steam ist grade auch in aktion bei Steam für 22,49€. Das Game ist ansiech sehr an C&C General angelehnt.  und leuft online warscheinlich um einiges besser 

Hier noch ein Video von PCGH vom Spiel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7mtkyFJhCo


----------



## GeneralGonzo (3. Februar 2016)

Britania schrieb:


> Wie were es mit Act of Agression Save 50% on Act of Aggression on Steam ist grade auch in aktion bei Steam für 22,49€. Das Game ist ansiech sehr an C&C General angelehnt.  und leuft online warscheinlich um einiges besser
> 
> Hier noch ein Video von PCGH vom Spiel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7mtkyFJhCo



Leider nur "angelehnt" - es fehlt die "Action", alles ist etwas zu simulationslastig und träge bei AoA; keine Rushes, Infanterie kaum sinnvoll im mid- endagme, Ressourcenmanagement zu komplex.....schade, hätte was werden könne, aber der Entwickler hat sich verrant.


----------



## Kusanar (3. Februar 2016)

Der Vorgänger ist auch recht in Ordnung: Act of War


----------



## Britania (5. Februar 2016)

Ok dan werd ichs mir woll nicht kaufen man ich finds immer noch schade das sie C&C eingestampft haben die wollten ja nen Kostenlosen Multyplayer machen und nur weil in der alpha die Leute gesagt haben das es schlecht sei da hätten sie noch dran ruhm schrauben können. were auch schon toll wenn sie einfach ein Remake von C&C generelle machen


----------



## Ion (5. Februar 2016)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Leider nur "angelehnt" - es fehlt die "Action", alles ist etwas zu simulationslastig und träge bei AoA; keine Rushes, Infanterie kaum sinnvoll im mid- endagme, Ressourcenmanagement zu komplex.....schade, hätte was werden könne, aber der Entwickler hat sich verrant.



Wie was?
Du warst doch immer derjenige der total begeistert von diesem Spiel war und es jedem empfohlen hast.
Was ist geschehen?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (5. Februar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Wie was?
> Du warst doch immer derjenige der total begeistert von diesem Spiel war und es jedem empfohlen hast.
> Was ist geschehen?



Nach längerem MP spielen hat sich gezeigt, dass am Ende doch die Würze und Tiefe anderer RTS ala Generals oder sogar dem eigenen Vorgänger, Act odf War, fehlt.
Sehr schade, habe es von der Platte genommen.


----------



## hellm (5. Februar 2016)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Dankeschön an alle C&C Gernals wird warscheinlich



Hab das Game vor Kurzem mal angefangen, und es ist tatsächlich viel Spaß mit Basenbau, auch wenn die Grafik natürlich etwas hinterher ist. Witzigerweise ist die Indizierung nun beendet (AK47 for everyone! ), und ich hatte es vor einiger Zeit in irgendeinem Angebot mal erstanden. Origin-Version, funzt problemlos mit Windows 10.

Auf Mods hab ich verzichtet. Die Liste von Mods ist aber sehr  lange, aber auf blose Grafikverbesserung ausgelegte habe ich keine gefunden. 

Widescreen funzt auch, nur das HUD ist verzerrt, aber sonst keine Probleme. Einfach gewünschte Auflösung in options.ini eintragen. Zusätzlich sollte die Gamedata.ini in der ini.big (mittels FinalBig) editiert werden, um die Kamera etwas heraus zu zoomen, von 310 auf 620, aber je nach Gusto. Genaueres:
Command & Conquer: Generals | WSGF

Und so richtig Nostalgie kommt auf, wenn du mal ner Gruppe von Fahrzeugen das fortbewegen befiehlst. Gern nehmen die auch mal den Umweg durchs feindliche Lager.


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (15. Juni 2016)

Wann ist Act of Agression ungefähr erschienen?
Hätte jemand hier noch einen aktuelleren Vorschlag derzeit?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (15. Juni 2016)

GnomTyrell88 schrieb:


> Wann ist Act of Agression ungefähr erschienen?
> Hätte jemand hier noch einen aktuelleren Vorschlag derzeit?



Das Reboot ist erst einige Monate alt.....


----------



## Munro22983 (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

das soll jetzt keine Werbung oder so sein. 
Habe zu dem Thema erst gestern auf meinem Blog einen Artikel verfasst. Habe hier fast 50 Spiele mit YouTube-Previews aus dem Genre verlinkt:
Echtzeit-Strategie: Ist das Genre tot? | gamer83.de

Vielleicht findest du ja noch eins...


----------



## Britania (21. Juni 2016)

Was natürlich auch drin ist klar ist nicht modern aber immer noch eins der besten Echtzeit Strategie spiele die es gibt. Age of Empire. Wobei dir empire earth Besser gefallen wird soweit ich mich erinnere Kann man Festlägen das man nur in einen Zeitalter spielt so das du dir das zeit alter das dir am besten gefähllt aussuchen kannst


----------



## taks (22. Juni 2016)

Empire Earth gibts momentan für 2€ auf GOG. 
Kann man nichts falsch machen  

Empire Earth Gold Edition -67% bei GOG.com


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Juli 2016)

Danke an alle die hier was geschreiben haben C&C Gernerals and Act of Agression macht mir sehr viel spass danke


----------



## Ezekiel07 (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde 8-Bit Armies auch sehr gelungen...mit 8-Bit Hordes und dem kommenden Teil im Crossplay macht sehr viel Spass. Und es unterstützt einen LAN-Modus


----------



## teachmeluv (13. Oktober 2016)

C&C Generals habe ich hier mehrfach gelesen. Für mich eines der besten Strategie-Spiele, wenn man etwas für die heutige Zeit haben möchte.


----------

